# P.Metallica sexual dimorphism?



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi apologies if this has been asked before but is one sex more colourful than the other .

Cheers


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

They are both very colourful, the females darken with age, my girl can look black but she is a stunner, although they are very reclusive and light shy. My males tend to have less white and their abdomen tends to be more grey/blue with vivid blue legs.

Here's a male





















My 5 year old adult female























Younger females are vivid blue, someone else might have some photos.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

my female 










and the male


















i rty to take all my pics in natural daylight as you see so there is no falsification of the colour with the flash or room lighting


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Why does everyone rave over them ?

The females look like any other pokie :gasp:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Why does everyone rave over them ?
> 
> The females look like any other pokie :gasp:


The camera hasn't done either of these 2 girls justice. They are stunning when you see them for real. And if you do a search you'll see that the younger females are an amazing colour. 

The immature male in the top 2 photos is the mature laddie in the bottom one ......unless you've bought another one Steve


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

There's a real stigma with these spiders isnt there. People either seem to love them to the point of them being the best spider there is, or hate them to the point of completely dismissing them as ugly. 

I dont get that, dont see how anyone can think there not amazing look things. Its not the spiders fault that people charge stupid money for them, people should look past that at the spider and not get caught up on the fact its waaay over priced or because blue spiders are popular.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Steves female is an adult so it must have been bought 2-3 years ago. If I had paid the then going rate for a metalica I would be extemely upset and wanting to punch someones lights out.








They are being sold these days for around an average of £65 ? (i know they can be bought cheaper before some smart alec pipes up) so I bet that they was a lot more expensive 2-3 years ago.

That is the good thing about this hobby, people can spend silly amounts of money on a spider and we can all laugh at them


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

no there is no sexual dimorphism between P.metallica females and males.
Its also to see by the pics here, older P.metallica females are not such intensive blue as younger ones. The color is more black than blue.
Imho this is also the reason to stop the legend of P.metallica "dark form", i think this "form" doesnt exist, its only old females, thats all..:whistling2:
The only dark one metallica females i saw where very big and possible old, i never saw a young "dark form" female...and belive me, i saw a lot of them..



> They are being sold these days for around an average of £65 ?


@PeterUK...i do sell fresh metallica slings for 50 € each, thats in Pounds 43,69 £..

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

That is the good thing about this hobby, people can spend silly amounts of money on a spider and we can all laugh at them image[/QUOTE]

You mean 'you' can laugh at them. Each to their own, how we spend our money is our own choice, some people like to spend hundreds of pounds on deisner clothes/foreign holidays/going out with their mates/computer
games/football kit etc I spent a few hundred on a beautiful spider that has given me great pleasure to own and a lot of interest in breeding her. I have found P metallica an easy T to keep, I certainly don't worry about mine suddenly dying. Someone might buy 6 avic slings that all die, but your £50 metallica will grow on and give you a colourfull display for years, male or female.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> That is the good thing about this hobby, people can spend silly amounts of money on a spider and we can all laugh at them image


You mean 'you' can laugh at them. Each to their own, how we spend our money is our own choice, some people like to spend hundreds of pounds on deisner clothes/foreign holidays/going out with their mates/computer
games/football kit etc I spent a few hundred on a beautiful spider that has given me great pleasure to own and a lot of interest in breeding her. I have found P metallica an easy T to keep, I certainly don't worry about mine suddenly dying. Someone might buy 6 avic slings that all die, but your £50 metallica will grow on and give you a colourfull display for years, male or female.[/QUOTE]

Hear hear!!!


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful spiders gorgeous colours too :notworthy:x


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

So that said...should i be spending £350 on a grown on pair?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

That's up to you, the male is the question of the deal. He may mature before the female is ready, and the price of a mature male is about £70 and they are not that hard to get hold of. If it were me - I would get a price on the female based on her size and, if you want to breed, how long until she can breed. Then get her home, settled in and then when you are ready buy a male.


----------



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

they are beautiful i want one! ^_^


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

They are the Piebald royal of the spider world but I love them, so pleased I finally have one.


----------

